# Is it worth upgrading my pc ?



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello, 

i was wandering if it is worth upgrading my pc, or buying a new one 
a got much spare cash at the minute as am starting my website business 
but i cant afford for my pc to run slow lol 

so if anyone ha any suggestion then please feel free 

specs 

AMD Athlon 64 3000+, 2000 MHz
2x 512mb ddr-dram 166.7 MHz (pc2700)
msi ms-6741 motherboard
ATI radeon 9200 all in wonder card 256 MB of DDr SDRAM 
VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio controller 
1394 network adapter card 
VIA Rhine II fast Ethernet adapter
200gb hard drive Drive model number- WDC WD2000BB-00FTAO
DVD re-write with lightscribe This is only a year old replace the old one that went 
dvd drive


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

depends on what you are expecting to do with the PC 
whats the main purpose of the machine and where do you have speed issues?


----------



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello, 

my main use is web design and do download and edit movies 

i wacth a lot of football online too 

i was thinking if upgrading the ati card 

would that improve the video and wacthing football online 

its goes slow due to me not having reformat this machine in 3 years 
defrag doesnt work properley any more 

i was just if i could upgrade this for little cost 


or shall save that money towards a new machine and if so would anyone recomend 
decent machine for good price 

regards,

stephen


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont think TV works to great on a PC 
I have been looking at some Freeview (UK Digital) PC TV and they are very poor 

another member will need to comment on upgrading the video card and if you will get any improvement,


----------



## avengeda7x (Jul 2, 2007)

Buy a whole new pc =]


----------



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah i thinks thats true lol 

i dont no if it is the net but it must be better with better pc lol 

i can update the processor but dont really see the point wih the extra cost and not much extra lol 


so can anyone recomend a deccnt pc for a good value for money 

regards,

stephen


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would look on task manager ands see where the bottle neck is 
Memory swapping 
or
CPU at 100% 

you may just have too many startups taking memory 

its not a bad spec machine - 
I would say editing videos maybe the weak point


----------



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

i would look on task manager ands see where the bottle neck is 
Memory swapping 
or
CPU at 100% 

am lost if your talking about overclocking no its has not been over clocked 

i can get another 1 gb ram but weather this would be worth it 
and ive seen few post about people having problem with putting new ram in 

yeah mabye the video and graphics card could do would updating 
anyone know any decent one that will work with my spec 

regards,

stephen


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no not talking about over clocking

use the 
control - alt - Del keys 
and you get task manager up 
there you can look at performance and see if you are at 100% or using a loot of memory diskspace and see what the issue is


----------



## avengeda7x (Jul 2, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Intel-6-0GHz-...goryZ179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

commit charge 567m/1924m 

cpu between 2% and 5% 

is that right 
cos that seems sound lol 

regards,

stephen


----------



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

avengeda7x said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Intel-6-0GHz-...goryZ179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


thats a nice pc

its come to 256 with vat and shipping

the only problem is os as it does not come with one

i could always download one lol but i rather have a real one

regards,

stephen


----------



## kewns (Feb 2, 2008)

hello

i won this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=350020674204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022

and was wandering if was worth the price or should leave it

regards,

stephen


----------

